# Joining Furs



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Im going to go coyote hunting next season and for a decoy a guy told me that he just took a rabbit fur and wrapped it around a large tube, im not sure though, do you sew the fur, if so, do you need a special type of string, where can i get it, or do you use something else to do that


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I use an old gray t-shirt that's bunched up in a ball with a couple of tufts sticking up in the "head" area for ears. I just sewed the thing together in random places to hold it all together. Coyotes can't really tell the difference.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

do you need special type of string though for sewing it or just use normal string


----------

